# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour PHÚ QUỐC 3 ngày 3 đêm, giá: 2.430.000 đồng

## greenmekongtravel

*TOUR PHÚ QUỐC*  ĐẢO XANH PHÚ QUỐC | Green Mekong Travel *
PHÚ QUỐC - ĐẢO NGỌC*
 *- Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêm*
*- Ngày khởi hành: 08, 15, 22/06/2012*
*- Phương tiện: Xe du lịch + tàu cao tốc*

*23h00*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên *Công ty du lịch Mê Kông Xanh* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn. Đoàn khởi hành đi *Rạch Giá*. *
Ngày 1:    TP.HCM/CÁI BÈ – RẠCH GIÁ – PHÚ QUỐC  (Ăn ba bữa)*
*Sáng*: Đoàn đến *TX Rạch Giá*, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Lên tàu cao tốc khởi hành đi  *Phú Quốc*. Đến Cảng Dương Đông. Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Tham quan các làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng trên đảo: *Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc*: tìm hiểu về cách trồng tiêu tại vườn, *Nhà thùng nước mắm*:   Tìm hiểu cách ủ và chế biến nước mắm cá cơm rất nổi tiếng trong và   ngoài nước theo cách làm truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc với hàm   lượng dinh dưỡng rất cao. Tiếp tục tham quan *Suối Tranh*: Con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh và chỉ có nước từ tháng 05 – tháng 10, *Làng chài Hàm Ninh*:   làng chài cổ xưa của người dân trên đảo - Nơi du khách có thể mua hải   sản khô, tươi, quà lưu niệm ở đây với giá rất rẻ (Chi phí tự túc).  Viếng  *Chùa Sư Muôn*: ngôi chùa cổ xinh đẹp với không gian thoáng mát, thanh tịnh.
*Tối*:   Dùng cơm tối. Tự do thư giãn hoặc khám phá Đảo Ngọc về đêm. Tham quan   chợ đêm Dinh Cậu hoặc Quý khách có thể đăng ký thêm chương trình “Thẻ   Mực Đêm” (Chi phí tự túc). 

*Ngày 2:    KHÁM PHÁ ĐẢO NGỌC  (Ăn ba bữa)*
_Sáng_: Dùng điểm tâm. Xe đưa khách tham quan: *Cơ sở nuôi cấy Ngọc Trai Việt Úc*: khu liên doanh nuôi cấy ngọc trai cao cấp tại Phú Quốc. Nơi ra đời những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp.  Tiếp tục đến *Bãi Sao*:   một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc với bãi cát trắng, mịn, dài   thẳng tắp. Du khách sẽ được đắm mình trong làn nước biển xanh mát. Nằm   võng- nghỉ ngơi. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Tham quan: *Nhà tù Phú Quốc* - Khu di tích lịch sử, nơi từng giam cầm hơn 40.000 tù nhân trong 2 cuộc kháng chiến Pháp - Mỹ. *Dinh Cậu* - thắng cảnh đẹp của Phú Quốc và là nơi tôn thờ tín ngưỡng của người dân trên đảo mỗi khi ra khơi đánh bắt. Đoàn tiếp tục đến *Chợ Dương Đông*  - khu chợ hải sản trung tâm của thị trấn Dương Đông. Du khách có thể   mua hải sản tươi tại đây mang về làm quà với giá rất rẻ. Trở về khách   sạn. Nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tắm biển.
*Tối*: Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm chiều. Sau đó tự do khám phá đảo ngọc về đêm.

*Ngày 3:    PHÚ QUỐC – RẠCH GIÁ – CÁI BÈ/TP.HCM  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng*: Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn  đi *chợ Dương Đông* mua sắm hải sản khô. Tiễn đoàn ra cảng - lên tàu cao tốc, khởi hành về Rạch Giá. Đến Rạch Giá xe đón đoàn khởi hành về Cái Bè/TP.HCM. 
*Chiều*:   Đến Cái Bè/TP.HCM, xe và Hướng dẫn viên Công ty du lịch Mê Kông Xanh   đưa khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chia tay   và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách !
 *GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI*: 
  *Khởi hành từ TP.HCM: 2.490.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*Khởi hành từ Tiền Giang: 2.430.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*  *BAO GỒM*: 
 
Vé tàu cao tốc khứ hồi Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá Vận chuyển: Xe tham quan đời mới, máy lạnh. Đưa đón khách theo chương trìnhKhách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, đầy đủ tiện nghi, 2 - 4 khách/phòng.Ăn uống: Ăn theo chương trình (01 bữa sáng + 02 bữa chính/ngày)Ăn sáng: Bánh canh/ phở/ hủ tíu/ bánh mì ốp la + cà phê/nước ngọt Ăn chính: Cơm phần (thực đơn 05 món + cơm trắng + tráng miệng + trà đá)Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến. Tham quan: Vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.Phục vụ: 01 Khăn + 01 chai nước tinh khiết 0,5l/ngườiBảo hiểm: Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour. Mức bồi thường tối đa: 10.000.000 đ/vụ.Quà tặng: Mỗi khách được tặng 1 nón du lịch Mê Kông Xanh.
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*: 
 
Chi phí vui chơi giải trí  cá nhân, Chi phí thưởng thức hải sản & phát sinh ngoài chương trìnhĐiện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân khác. Thuế V.A.T
*GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM*: 
 
Từ 11 tuổi trở lên bằng giá người lớn.Từ 05 - 10 tuổi: 50% giá tour người lớn (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn).Dưới   05 tuổi: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ   được kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở  lên  phải mua 50% vé. 
(Tiêu chuẩn 50% vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi, ngủ chung phòng với gia đình).
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: *0913.033 986 - Ms.Hân*
ĐẢO XANH PHÚ QUỐC | Green Mekong Travel
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LỊCH MÊ KÔNG XANH*
Địa chỉ: 410 Khu 3, TT Cái Bè, Tiền Giang
Điện thoại: 073.3924 118 - 3924 218 -  Fax: 073.3924 119

VPĐD: 229 Lê Thánh Tôn, P.Bến Thành, Q.1, TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3827 5990 - Fax: 08.38275 992 E-mail: info@greenmekong.com.vn
Website: www.greenmekong.com.vn

----------

